# Super Redhawk in the Field



## Helios (Oct 29, 2008)

I have a 44mag w/ a 9 1/2 inch barrel and I decided to use it deer hunting in Ohio this year. I put a simmons prohunter 2x6x32 scope on it and sighted it in at about 50 yards not expecting to get much of a longer shot than that. I was using Hornady's new lever revolution 225gr FTX ammo. Let me tell you that is a nice round. I took a big 5 point at 75 yards. Unfortunatly, the deer was at a 45 degree angle facing me and the bullet went in the left side, caught the lungs and destroyed the right hip and ham. I lost a good portion the the meat but the bullet did a heck of alot of damage. If you are looking for a good hunting round for your hand gun, Hornady is a very good round. They make it in .44 and .357. Anybody else tried this ammo?


----------



## tradrick (Nov 15, 2008)

I was just looking at those rounds in 357 at Bass Pro this past weekend.I was wondering if they would do good on deer.I've always wanted to get into handgun hunting.Thanks for the report.


----------



## BIGHARLEYBbigharleyb (Jan 24, 2008)

*hornaday ammo*

I have tried this ammo on paper with a m44 taurus 6.5 ss with a 2x6 prohunter and whatever I shoot at 25 yds seems to be the same group at 50 yds. That is good enough for me.:smt1099:smt023


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Your Ruger sounds the same as mine..Scope and all. I've used that ammo buy not in my pistol. I have a Marlin 1892SS lever rifle that I have though. It's really nice. I actually never thought about using it in my pistol. WEll..till now :smt082


----------

